# Foiles Busted!



## BobcatJB

Looks like Strait Meat is in some deep $h!T...


WASHINGTON  A federal grand jury in Springfield, Ill., returned a 23-count felony indictment today charging Jeffrey B. Foiles with conspiracy, wildlife trafficking, and making false writings in connection with the illegal sale of guided waterfowl hunts, the Department of Justice announced Thursday. 
The indictment charges Foiles, 53, of Pleasant Hill, Ill., with conspiracy to violate the Lacey Act and the federal false writings statute, 12 substantive violations of the Lacey Act, and ten counts of making false writings in a matter within the jurisdiction of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

The Lacey Act is a federal law that makes it illegal to knowingly transport or sell wildlife taken in violation of federal law or regulation. The act defines the sale of wildlife to include the sale of guiding services for the illegal taking of wildlife.

The indictment alleges that from 2003 to 2007, Foiles conspired with others to knowingly transport and sell ducks and geese that had been hunted and killed in violation of federal laws protecting migratory birds. In particular, Foiles is alleged to have sold guided waterfowl hunts at the Fallin Skies Strait Meat Duck Club in Pike County, Ill., for the purpose of illegally hunting and killing ducks and geese in excess of hunters individual daily bag limits. Foiles and his associates are also alleged to have falsified hunting records at the club in order to conceal the excesses, and to have filmed the illegal hunts for inclusion in commercial hunting videos.

An indictment is merely an accusation, and a defendant is presumed innocent unless and until proven guilty in a court of law.

The maximum penalty for a felony violation of the Lacey Act or the federal false writing statute includes up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine.

The case was investigated by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, in cooperation with the Illinois Department of Natural Resources, the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, and the government of Canada. The case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorneys Office for the Central District of Illinois and the Justice Departments Environmental Crimes Section.


----------



## killingtime

if he is found guilty i hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## ErieAngler

Go get him - thats simply rediculous when the guy has more access to superior hunting than one person could use in a season. What an idiot!


----------



## ringmuskie9

If you know your in the wrong you probably shouldn't name your dvd "over the limit" just my thought.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I did a little bit of research and it looks like the law is confiscating 23 benellis, property (land), 2 arctic cat atvs, two enclosed trailers, duck and goose decoys. If he is convicted he will obviously lose his gear and a lot of money. Think he will get any jail time? I can see him losing his hunting license permanently. Wonder what he will do if that happens? Either way, there is no excuse for doing what he did. Makes one lose respect for the guy.


----------



## firstflight111

yea but you guys dont know the the way it went down ....he shot ducks and geese with a bb gun.. just to get the bands.... always had 4 shells in his gun .. shot what ever he wanted to when ever  a mistake is a mistake but that just bad for us waterfowlers....


----------



## I_Shock_Em

firstflight111 said:


> yea but you guys dont know the the way it went down ....he shot ducks and geese with a bb gun.. just to get the bands.... always had 4 shells in his gun .. shot what ever he wanted to when ever  a mistake is a mistake but that just bad for us waterfowlers....


it definately makes us look bad to the general public unfortunately


----------



## WalleyeGuy

$250,000 is just pocket change for this guy.
He will get out of it.
His lawyers will come up with a good lame excuse that will get it tossed out of court most likely.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

this guy is deff gonna try to give hunting a bad name, i mean when u have these pro's step out of line all heck breaks loose and im not talking just in hunting, in any sports. the pro's are the ones who r supposed to know best. but they r only human and everyone makes mistakes. i just hope he learned his lesson and will try to hold to the laws next time.


----------

